# Neu im Shop: Maus-Imitation, Frosch-Imitation! Bassday Tono Wobbler



## Nippon-Tackle.com (12. August 2009)

Nippon-Tackle.com präsentiert:

*Bassday Tono (Maus / Frosch) Wobbler*






Der Bassday Tono tänzelt über die Wasseroberfläche und  schlägt Luftblasen in das Wasser, die über und unter dem Wasser auch auf große Distanz als Platsch- und Plopp-Geräusch wahrnehmbar sind - in Japan ein Top-Köder auf Wels in Seerosenfeldern! Was wohl deutsche Waller, Hechte und Rapfen sagen werden, wenn dieser Wobbler vorbeischwimmt?













_je 18,95 Euro inkl. Mwst zzgl. Versandkosten_


----------

